# Update from Colorado



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I know that some of you guys remember my experience with my 8 month old puppy not too long ago. It has been a little over a month since Forrest was put to sleep, and I wanted to update you all.

The breeder has kept in touch since losing Forrest, and she informed me that her next (and last) breeding for the year will be ready to go home in September. I was hoping to bring a new puppy home around November. I am moving into a new house (which I will be renting, still no house of my own!) in August, so bringing a new puppy home a month after moving in seems to be a bit of a rush.

I asked the breeder if I could meet both parents and when the litter was estimated to be born. She said that I could definitely meet the parents, but I got no response to the estimated whelping date. Well, she responded to me quickly for about three emails, but since then, I have gotten very slow responses. And I am still waiting to hear about when I can meet the parents and a few other questions.

I have made the decision to not get a replacement puppy from this breeder. I will be asking for a refund for Forrest instead of a new puppy, but I am fully expecting to get nothing. I’m prepared to walk away from over $2,500 at this point. Unfortunately.

Though I won’t be ready for a puppy for a good while, I have found myself desperately wanting a working line GSD. My experience with my WGSL boy was not good. He just didn’t have much drive or energy, he was not at all interested in training, I could barely exercise him without worrying that he was going to keel over… Though I’m sure that was partially because he was just a sick dog, I’m thinking a well-bred working line wouldn’t have those problems. I am aware that there are WGSL dogs that wouldn’t either, but I am really interested in doing IPO or some other sport, and it seems to me that I’ll have better luck with a working line dog. That said, I am obsessed with Wildhaus dogs, and I would LOVE to bring one home some day.

My question is:

Does anyone know of any good IPO clubs near Denver, CO that I could contact to get more experience with WL dogs and IPO? I have never met a WL dog in person, so all I know about them is what I’ve learned from reading and watching videos. I want to be sure a working line dog is in fact something that I could handle, and I know the best way to go about that is finding a club. Thanks in advance!

I think it is going to be a long process to find the right puppy for me, and I am very glad that I have found this forum. There’s so much good info and plenty of helpful people here!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There appears to be a few clubs in CO though I don't know their proximity to Denver.

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=06&re=mc


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

High Plains in Elizabeth looks like its right down the road from Denver. I don't think its so much can you handle a WL Pytheis, I think its more about what will you like. If you like it and enjoy it, you'll handle it. I think that's true for any breed, rescue, dogs period.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

lhczth said:


> There appears to be a few clubs in CO though I don't know their proximity to Denver.
> 
> https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=06&re=mc


Thanks for the link! I found a club in Brighton that is about 30 minutes away. I will be contacting them today.

Another quick question:
For the events, can you just show up to watch, or do you have to contact someone beforehand?

Thanks again.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't think its so much can you handle a WL Pytheis, I think its more about what will you like. If you like it and enjoy it, you'll handle it. I think that's true for any breed, rescue, dogs period.


I definitely agree with that. I've always been very interested in dogs and training, so I think I would enjoy it a lot. However, a very high drive puppy in the hands of a beginner might not enjoy me.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pytheis said:


> I definitely agree with that. I've always been very interested in dogs and training, so I think I would enjoy it a lot. However, a very high drive puppy in the hands of a beginner might not enjoy me.


Something to consider too, besides seeing the dogs training at club or trialing. Get to know some people and see if you can get to see their dogs in different settings. Drive is the easy part. Drive can be directed, capped, its easy to find. The big deal is nerves. That's where the struggles are probably going to be in not only training but living with the dog. Confident with good solid nerves is what you want.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I second what Steve said. Nerves would be my main concern. And being able to see how a dog is off the field can be a game changer.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There are several clubs in Colorado. High Plains, Pikes Peak, Centennial, one down by Salida in SE Colorado, and I believe there is one just NE of Denver out off of I76 near Keensburg, all those are USA clubs, there are several DVG clubs out there as well. Going to watch an event is good. I would try to visit several clubs if you can. Dynamics of people in clubs vary. Some are open to new members is they are dedicated. It would be best to talk to someone before hand, just so they know you are coming. If at an event, watch and ask some questions, but don't interrupt or distract. Often times clubs want dogs coming from puppies within the club. Not always, but you may get pressed that way. Take your time and research and watch and learn. I also agree, how is the dog off the field. Good Luck!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It took me years to jump into a WL because of the idea that they require so much work, time and energy. Well, to some degree but if you have a stable WL dog, they can adjust quite a bit and not be the crazy workaholics that we sometimes think they are. My breeder about Deja,"She can do it all". She can be intense but calm in the house, calm when I am not feeling well and super excited when I am up and about. Temperament is crucial, I think more so than type.


----------

